# Excel - Felder für den Druck sperren



## Adam Wille (22. August 2004)

Hallö,

ich möchte gerne Excel-Formulare ausdrucken, bei denen diverse Tabellenfelder, die in der Anwendungsumgebung sichtbar sind, nicht mitgedruckt werden, sondern lediglich ein paar spezielle Felder ausgegeben werden. 
Dies wäre nötig, da das zu bedruckende Papier schon einen Vordruck bekommen hat, also nur einzelne Daten aus Excel exportiert werden müssten.

Kann man also in diesem Sinne bestimmte Felder für den Ausdruck sperren bzw. alles sperren und gewisse Felder  freigeben?

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen. 

viele Grüße,
Adam


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

Hallo Geist ^^!

Über Druckbereich kannst du den Bereich ausdwählen, der gedruckt werden soll!

Du kannst also ganz individuell bestimmen was gedruckt werden soll...

Alternativ gehst du über Markierung drucken!


----------



## Adam Wille (22. August 2004)

Hiho Thomas,

vielen Dank für die Richtungsweisung, die Option schein' ich wohl übersehen zu haben. 
Es sei denn die Excel-Version auf Arbeit besitzt die Möglichkeit noch nicht...  

Nächste Frage in dem Zusammenhang ist dann:
Hab' ich die Möglichkeit, den zum Formular zugeordneten Druckbereich mitzuspeichern, bzw. wird der automagisch mitgespeichert?
Oder müsste ich dann jedesmal neu auswählen?

Gruß,
Adam


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

Der festgelegte Druckjbereich wird in der Datei gespeichert!

Btw. noch eine Alternative:

Lege eine identische Kopie des "Formulars" auf einem weiteren Blatt an und verknüpfe nur die relevanten ( zu druckenden ) Felder mit dem Original und lösche den Rest!


----------



## Adam Wille (22. August 2004)

Bestens, dann hab ich ja gleich noch eine andere Variante (sehr plausibel ) falls es die Druckbereich-Option andernorts wirklich nicht geben sollte.

Vielen Dank.


----------

